# show us your different buckskins solid or pintos



## MBhorses (Jun 27, 2007)

show us photos of those buckskins

thanks

our buckskin mare who is double breed buckeroo.Both her parents are buckskins. She is in foal to a cremello pinto for 2008.


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 27, 2007)

*Oh MB your mare is so pretty, i love the buckskin pintos. Cant wait to see more!!*


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 27, 2007)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> *Oh MB your mare is so pretty, i love the buckskin pintos. Cant wait to see more!!*


thanks we can't wait to see her foal next year.

our buckskin stud Little Kings hallmarks buckshot


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2007)

*Harrells Flirting With Perfection*
12mos old AMHA / AMHR Buckeroo / Rowdy 31.5" silver buckskin filly -- 1st place halter and Reserve Grand Champion







*Triple H Buckin Khaki*
5yr old AMHA / AMHR Dell Tera lined 32" basic buckskin mare -- 1st place halter and Grand Champion 




I have some perlino girls, and a stallion I think is smokey silver black... I hope to see a lot of buckskin and double dilute foals in the future



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh they are all gorgeous!! I would love some buckskin pintos. I especially love that silver buckskin! Gorgeous!! i can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Mona (Jun 27, 2007)

These are mine...

*Sassy:* sire is true grey(was black) pinto, dam is buckskin









*Royalty:* sire is buckskin pinto, dam is chestnut









*Impulse:* sire is buckskin pinto, dam is chestnut

(no new pics yet, as he is not home yet)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 27, 2007)

I LOVE buckskins!

Here's ours:

7 year old unregistered buckskin stallion






Yearling silver buckskin filly sired by above stallion:






Our yearling buckskin pinto orphan filly Misty









The above filly and her momma (before we lost her



)






and these last two are foals we raised but sold.. filly is now a 2 year old and the colt is a yearling and sired by the first stallion and full siblings. I've seen them both in person recently and they are outstanding! Hopefully I can get new pictures of them from their owners..

2005 solid buckskin filly






2006 buckskin pinto colt


----------



## minimule (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine is Little Americas Terrific Blaze. His sire and dam were both buckskins.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 27, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow nice buckskins


----------



## HJF (Jun 27, 2007)

Buckskin stallion- Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q


----------



## River1018 (Jun 27, 2007)

Our Top Ten National Champion Stallion

River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 27, 2007)

:aktion033: very nice horses.


----------



## babygoose (Jun 27, 2007)

My little adopted rescue. He is going in for his cryptorchid surgery tomorrow by the way. Wish us luck!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jun 27, 2007)

Well now I have to jump in here and complain, I feel left out that only solid and pinto buckskins were asked for...what about the APPY buckskins???

:bgrin


----------



## CKC (Jun 27, 2007)

Our Buckskin gelding CKC's Only The Lonely -- KC


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a few buckskins!

Jinx



:
















Jinx & I in the creek. Think this is going to happen again soon!

Blue



:


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 27, 2007)

This is Summer... Lucky Four Rowdys Radiant..

She's a Rowdy grandchild and her maternal grandpa is

Tami's Snowman!

She is WAY too fat right now.... but very golden





Then a picture from last year... not so pudgy...and not so golden.. just clipped and bathed.


----------



## love_casper (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful buckskins!!!

this is Princess, buckskin pinto


----------



## wiccanz (Jun 27, 2007)

This is Tinkerbuck






And her sire Tumble



:


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes appys are welcome. I forgot about buckskin appys.

show us your appys buckskins.


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Jun 27, 2007)

This is the buckskin stallion my friend has. His name is Richlynn's Dust In The Wind.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 28, 2007)

My turn ~~~~introducing my buckskin pinto mare and 07 colt.






and 04 colt


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 3, 2007)

This is my 3 y/o, 32.5" girl, HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco, aka Cocoa, in her many colors...































And as a baby (yup, even then she changed colors!):











Bucksins are my favorite, but I only have her (I also have a full size pasture ornament buckskin gelding named Impulsive Decision, aka Pulse). I hope to have more buckskins in the future!





Jessi


----------



## NMMack (Jul 3, 2007)

:aktion033: I wanna play too!!!! :aktion033:

My only Buckskin, Erica's to Infinity and Beyond (aka Peanut) When you get perfection the first time out, there is no need to keep trying! LOL!!!



:



:



:











LOVE all these Gorgeous Buckskins, keep 'em coming!!!!

Nancy & Mike


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is my sweet Hope, abused before we got her, and her colt, from a son of BTU. He is two weeks old here. They're just hanging out and enjoying breakfast.


----------



## NMMack (Jul 4, 2007)

wiccanz said:


> And her sire Tumble
> 
> 
> 
> :


If you want to see a Darling Movie of Tumble jumping, go to:



He is absolutely Gorgeous!!!

Nancy


----------



## feather__baby (Jul 4, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> One Ritz-C-Kid said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh MB your mare is so pretty, i love the buckskin pintos. Cant wait to see more!!*
> ...



what a handsome little man



: !! Sorry i dont have any pics to share but i am enjoying looking at all of the others!



NMMack said:


> wiccanz said:
> 
> 
> > And her sire Tumble
> ...


WOW thats all i cxan say i love this horse!!



:


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 4, 2007)

If you want to see a Darling Movie of Tumble jumping, go to:


----------

